# Jacksonville:Tour De Forts



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

Anyone here doing the Tour De Forts?

http://www.active.com/event_detail.cfm?event_id=1195627

It's a good time.


----------



## jaxrider (Mar 27, 2005)

I want to but my bike had a collision with a car. Besides you are too slow! Hey Roger just joking. Can I ride my mtn bike? Guess who?


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

Mountain bikers are welcome.


----------

